
PHP Central Europe Conference Canceled Due to Lack of Speaker Diversity - spdionis
https://wptavern.com/php-central-europe-conference-canceled-due-to-lack-of-speaker-diversity
======
Bostonian
From the article:

“Unfortunately, the organizers indicated they were not open to such an
arrangement. According to them, they had only a single woman submit a session
proposal this year despite having women present in previous years, and hers
was a repeat from a local conference last year. They were also firm that the
Call For Papers was done and over and they’re not open to reaching out to new
people now. Sadly, from what the organizers told me, they actively don’t want
to do outreach.”

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

So what are the organizers supposed to do? Have a second Call for Papers with
a later deadline, just for women, if the initial gender-neutral CFP did not
attract enough papers by women? I think the speakers who reneged on their
commitments to speak did the wrong thing, since there is no evidence the
conference organizers discriminated against women.

